# Resolved: Excel Hyperlink won't work



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

I need help with Excel. I have been using Excel 97. I creat cost reports on jobs. When we have a vendor to pay that vendor and amount of invoice is typed into cell. In the past I have been scanning the invoice in jpg form and saving it to a zip disk. Then I insert hyperlink. Then when I click on that vendor and invoice a copy pops up. Well yesterday I started getting a error message and I can't get any of my hyperlinks to work on any of the worksheets. The error message is "An unexpected error has occurred". 

Please help!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Welcome to TSG!

First, clean up the hard drive:

http://www.thewordexpert.com/cleanyourpc.htm

If that doesn't work, let me know.


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks for replying. I will try that tomorrow. It is time for me to go home.


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

I cleaned my pc, scanned and defraged. Still have the same problem. I also upgraded to Excel 2000.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

For my next suggestion:



Run repair on Internet Explorer.


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

I ran a repair on IE6 and there was no change.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

If you create a new hyperlink in a new excel spreadsheet. Does it work?


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

NO!


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Ok. Assuming they work in Word or other programs, like email...

Close Excel.
Start-Run and type:

regedit

and hit enter. Now, remember not to go in here without adult supervision.



Browse to:

hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\office\8.0\excel

Right-click the Excel folder and rename it to OldExcel.
Close the registry editor.

Launch Excel.
Work now?

(don't yell)


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

Sorry. Did not know that meant yell. I changed to OldExcel and tryed again. Still does not work.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

All caps is yelling---on the internet anyway.



Dern. I am simply stumped.

I assume you're running SR2...

At this point, this is what I would have you do.

Uninstall Office.
User Eraser 97 from http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/Q176/8/23.ASP
to completely clean out the registry of Office.
Reinstall Office, make sure you have the service releases and all that.
Let me know if you need any direction...

You should NOT have to back anything up. Unless you've put your files in no-no directories like Office folders. You MIGHT want to save any templates you created yourself. That's it.


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

Thanks, I'll try that Monday. Have a good weekend.


----------



## LCalder865 (Apr 3, 2002)

The problem did not have anything to do with Excel. I updated Quicktime which is the program that brought up the invoices and now it works perfect. Thanks for you help.


----------

